# Kubike 24 large...goes Eisdielenbike



## track94 (29. Mai 2016)

Es sollte erst ein Pepper werden allerdings macht es keinen Sinn bei unserem Streckenprofil ( Straße , Feldwege und Schotterwege ) ein Rad mit Federgabel zu kaufen.

Dann hab ich über eine Selbstbau Lösung nachgedacht das scheiterte allerdings an günstigen Radsätzen und im Endeffekt auch an den Kosten.

Da man aber hier im Forum teilweise per PN an die Hand genommen wird stand schnell fest das es entweder ein Kania oder Kubike werden sollte.

Da die Regierung gerade wieder Geld in hohe Hacken angelegt hatte war die Argumentation  sehr einfach.

Leider hat Kubike unsere Geduld sowie auch die Geduld unseres Händlers auf die Probe gestellt .......16 Tage sind einfach zuviel 

Egal es ist da und der Fahrer sehr glücklich 

Das Rad kommt ohne schnickschnack und breite Reifen aus und weil ich hier noch keine Gewichte gefunden habe hab ich es mal teilweise zerlegt 

Sattelsütze		   195 g
Sattel.				   301 g
Hinterrad.			 971 g
Vorderrad.		   730 g
Schlauch.			  104 g
Kenda Kwest.	   477 g
Spannachsen.		73 g
Kassette				 298 g

Gesamtgewicht inkl. Pedalen und Hinterbaust.( ich weiss ist aber ein muss )
9280 g

Weitere Gewichte folgen


----------



## track94 (30. Mai 2016)

So noch ein bisschen was gewogen



 

 

 

 

 

Ein bisschen was hab ich auch noch getauscht ..
Der Vorbau ist einem Kcnc gewichen der schon am 20 " war , der orig war ein bisschen lang für den large Rahmen .

Für die Eisdielenoptik ist ein Carbon Lenker von RCZ gekommen und die Pedalen sind anderen gewichen bei denen die Lager weicher laufen.

Die 152 mm Kurbel werde ich wohl auch noch gegen eine 140 tauschen , die ich bestellt habe .

Brauch noch einen Tip für leichtere Reifen im 24 x 1,5 allerdings in günstig  wir ziehen nämlich gerade schwarze Streifen .

Das  Tauschen hat noch ein bisschen Gewicht reduziert aktuell 9100 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (30. Mai 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> So noch ein bisschen was gewogen
> Anhang anzeigen 498186



Witzig, wie sich das Puky (?) beim Wiegen ganz verschämt hinterm Montageständer versteckt...
"Macht nix, Kleiner. Du hast bestimmt nur schwere Knochen."


Zur Lebensdauer der Reifen: Rechtzeitig mal vorne und hinten tauschen und notfalls auch mal den Junior am Neukauf beteiligen.
Aber zu Ersterem bin ich selbst meist zu faul und zu Letzterem nicht konsequent genug...


----------



## track94 (30. Mai 2016)

[QUOTE="KIV, post: 13841617, member: 129863"

Zur Lebensdauer der Reifen: Rechtzeitig mal vorne und hinten tauschen und notfalls auch mal den Junior am Neukauf beteiligen.
Aber zu Ersterem bin ich selbst meist zu faul und zu Letzterem nicht konsequent genug...
[/QUOTE]

Wird bei mir glaube ich auch nicht anders sein


----------



## loellipop (30. Mai 2016)

Bei unserem ist standardmäßig ein KCNC Lenker und ein KCNC Vorbau verbaut.
Ist allerdings die 9-fach custom Ausführung. Bestellt habe ich die leichteste mögliche Konfiguration.
Das Gewicht liegt ohne Pedale bei etwas über 8 kg.


----------



## track94 (30. Mai 2016)

Bei ins war es ein Basic ...also die günstigste Version.

So weit runter geh ich mit dem Gewicht diesmal  nicht , wir fahren ja keine Rennen . 
Hab hier noch einen Odyssey Junior Sattel und einen Spider liegen aber der Junior ist schon arg klein jetzt 
Aest Spannachsen hab ich auch noch liegen .
Die neue Kurbel bringt vielleicht noch was aber so wichtig ist das jetzt nicht .

Hauptsache das Rad macht ihm Spaß


----------



## track94 (30. Mai 2016)

Trotzdem die Kubikes super Bikes sind gibt es dann doch Sachen die scheinbar alle vernachl.


----------



## track94 (31. Mai 2016)

So Kurbel ist da ....wieder ein Stückchen näher an der Eisdielenoptik 
Mir gefällt sie und das Gewicht ist bei 140 mm länge für mich i.O.


----------



## track94 (1. Juni 2016)

Heute dann die letzten Gewichte von mir 
Kurbel 152 mm 32T mit einem guten Wert



 

Innenlager Necco 113,5 



 

Kurbel 140 mm  508 g angebaut und Q-Faktor verschlimmbessert.. also doch noch ein neues Innenlager :'(


----------



## track94 (2. Juni 2016)

Und noch schnell ein Bild solange die Sonne scheint 



 


Wenn man einmal dran ist .....ich könnt noch mehr tauschen


----------



## Diman (2. Juni 2016)

Eisdielenbike? Das klingt schon mal gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (2. Juni 2016)

Haben gestern mal eine Eisdielenrunde gedreht aber bei dem Wetter war nix los .....konnten also nich testen


----------



## track94 (2. Juni 2016)

Wir machen mal eine Sitzprobe ....falls das passt wirds aber wohl doch ein schwarzer Sattel .
Das Grün passt nicht .
Kann es halt doch nicht bleiben lassen


----------



## Diman (3. Juni 2016)

Grün zu grün ist halt immer schwierig.


----------



## Linipupini (3. Juni 2016)

Nimm doch lieber eine andere Farbe.
Habe ich bei meiner großen auch so hinbekommen. Ist aber auch schon ein 26er.


----------



## track94 (3. Juni 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Nimm doch lieber eine andere Farbe.
> Habe ich bei meiner großen auch so hinbekommen. Ist aber auch schon ein 26er.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 499442


Das ist auch eine gute Idee aber ich tue mich da immer schwer welche es dann sein soll.
Man könnte natürlich blau oder orange nehmen ....wenn ich dann allerdings noch was elox.  dabei nehmen möchte sieht es aus wie ein Papagei 

Dein rot schwarz mit dem gelben Punkt passt gut....bein mir ist jetzt auch noch ein Teil Silber dabei .
Wenn die Naben nicht Silber wären würde ich mich nicht so schwer tun .



Diman schrieb:


> Grün zu grün ist halt immer schwierig.



Hätte nicht gedacht das es bei grün so ist ...aber elox Teile ist ja richtig schwierig zu finden


----------



## KIV (3. Juni 2016)

Ich bin für Purple. Das ist aber nur was für Jungs mit gesundem Selbstbewußtsein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (3. Juni 2016)

Purple wäre schon nett aber dann müsste man das noch mit mehren Anbauteilen der gleichen Farbe kombinieren und dann wird es schon wieder schwierig und bei Lenker und Vorbau wieder schwer und teuer .
Die Teile waren ja schon vorhanden oder unschlagbar günstig.


----------



## KIV (3. Juni 2016)

Du musst es ja nicht gleich übertreiben, weniger ist manchmal mehr...
Von Jagwire gibt es ein dunkles Pink, dazu nur noch FlaHa-Schrauben und vllt noch an den Bremshebelschellen.


----------



## hawkes (6. Juni 2016)

Mal als Inspiration das aktuelle Beinn in grün


----------



## KIV (6. Juni 2016)

Oh, super spannend! Grün mit schwarz und silber...


----------



## track94 (7. Juni 2016)

hawkes schrieb:


> Mal als Inspiration das aktuelle Beinn in grün



Das grün ist auch super ...mir persönlich gefallen die silbernen Schutzbleche nicht so ...


----------



## trolliver (8. Juni 2016)

Und mir gerade! Das wirkt - wie die filigranen Bikes von Isla - so schön klassisch. Gut, daß Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind. ;-))


----------



## hawkes (9. Juni 2016)

Ich find die silbernen Schutzbleche auch gut, Kurbel, Klingel, Bremsgriffe und Schaltwerk sind ja auch silber. Zum kotzen finde ich den Gepäckträger, den hätte ich mir eher gern dezenter gewünscht. Aber für die Schultasche war der diesmal Pflicht 

Insgesamt finde ich das Design aber sehr stimmig, Islabikes hat bei den neuen Fahrrädern da sehr viel Liebe ins Detail gesteckt. Das Grün findet sich als Akzent noch an vielen Teilen wieder, etwa als Streifen im Sattel, oder als Decal auf den Naben und auf den Felgen (etwa als Ring ums Ventil). Die grüne Lackierung ist ein Metallic-Lack und geht in der Sonne schon sehr ins Gelb! Mit dem Folienplotter haben wir noch schnell die Namenszüge für die Kinder gemacht. 

Ich hatte das 20" Islabike per Sprühfolie Lila gemacht - sowas ist auch bei Schutzblechen ohne Aufwand sehr einfach und vor allem reversibel machbar. 

Als Farbakzent hatte ich mal Zughüllen in Laser-Pink dran. Die Farbe hat sehr geknallt in der Sonne, war aber jetzt nach 1,5 Jahren auch schon total ausgeblichen und wurde wieder auf schwarz zurückgerüstet. 

Ich sammle momentan die Inspiration um das Fahrrad für Kind 3 anzupassen.


----------



## track94 (9. Juni 2016)

Ja der Gepäckträger ist sehr dominant ...er ist das erste was ins Auge sticht ,hätte gedacht sowas würde dezenter gehen


----------



## trolliver (9. Juni 2016)

Das liegt halt an der Geometrie und dem niedrigen Sattel. Die Geo bedingt lange Streben, der niedrige Sattel läßt den Gepäckträger noch dominanter werden. Mit wachsender Größe des Kindes gibt sich das. Bei Philipps 20er war der Gepäckträger auch Verursacher diverser Attacken auf die Peristaltik, doch finde ich nun, daß das gar nicht mehr auffällt. Wenn ich dran denke - und er wieder da ist - mache ich mal ein Photo.


----------



## track94 (9. Juni 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> . Bei Philipps 20er war der Gepäckträger auch Verursacher diverser Attacken auf die Peristaltik.



Sehr nett ausgedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (29. Juni 2016)

24 " hätt ich mir schenken können....er ist seit der Wochen auf einem 26 " Stahlross unterwegs ..mit Körbhen


----------



## Linipupini (29. Juni 2016)

Na die Investitionen haben sich ja gelohnt!
Hoffe du bekommst das 24er wieder gut los. Bin gespannt.


----------



## track94 (29. Juni 2016)

He musst leave it at the campingsite


----------

